# New Furry-friendly story on Kindle



## hara-surya (Feb 19, 2020)

I just uploaded a new story to Amazon Kindle that has a Furry-friendly theme. The description is below, but the main character, Luka, was kidnapped and turned into an anthropomorphic Vixen by a fairy when she was a little girl, but no one else can see it except others who have similarly been changed.

Keep in mind, though, the fairy is less Tinker Bell and more the Hell Priest from Clive Barker's Hellraiser series.

I'm going to put it on Kindle Unlimited soonish and over the weekend (February 21-25, 2020) I plan on setting it as free. There's a sequel titled Bury My Lovey as well, but it's about a human medium investigating lockbox once owned by the ghost that haunts her bedroom.

I just ask if you read it, leave an honest review. I'm a grownup, I can take criticism.

The Stolen Girl: A River City Magic Story

Fairies aren’t Tinker Bell. Nor are they some literary parallel of Queen Elizabeth’s court. And they sure as hell don’t care about little details like Seelie and Unseelie.

They are monsters. Perhaps once gods. Drunk on power and utterly, unknowably capricious. They take what they want – who they want – into their Otherlands and twist them to their ever-changing whims.

Stolen as child and changed by an entity she only knows as The Man in the White Coat, Luka managed to return to her girlhood home in the hills following the memories of the song her mother named her after. Now, at eighteen she moves to the big city to go off to college and learns others who have also been stolen want to help her navigate the world of the Folk, if she’s willing to accept.

Inspired by the author Charles de Lint and the tabletop roleplaying game _Changeling: The Lost_ this story touches on living with a major mental illness and learning to trust again after suffering trauma.

This story is part of an on going series and later entries will elaborate, expand and conclude events, characters and situation presented in this volume. While one can read and enjoy each story stand alone there is an order to the series.


----------



## CoWalkers (Dec 19, 2020)

I will definitely read The Stolen Girl: A River City Magic Story. That is why I like Kindle, you just find the name of a story or book and you can immediately start reading it on your device. You don't have to go to shops, find the book, or buy it on the internet and then wait several days until it is delivered. Also, I like accessories to it because there are covers of different forms, colors, and shapes. Also, there are a lot of kindle paperwhite cover with different paintings. It is very important to choose the right cover because you hold your Kindle for a long time during the day.


----------



## fernshiine (Dec 20, 2020)

Woah, epic, you're an experienced writer!


----------



## fernshiine (Dec 23, 2020)

CoWalkers said:


> I will definitely read The Stolen Girl: A River City Magic Story. That is why I like Kindle, you just find the name of a story or book and you can immediately start reading it on your device. You don't have to go to shops, find the book, or buy it on the internet and then wait several days until it is delivered. Also, I like accessories to it because there are covers of different forms, colors, and shapes. Also, there are a lot of kindle paperwhite cover with different paintings. It is very important to choose the right cover because you hold your Kindle for a long time during the day.


Yes!
I'm gonna be publishing on there soon! I love that Kindle so fricking much for those exact reasons.


----------

